# silverstones track day show us your times



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

well here is a place to put down your lap times 

car park 21.30
circuit driving 84%
dynamics course 39.05 secs
drifting 75%


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

car park 22.68
circuit driving 80%
dynamics course 38.01 secs
drifting 55%


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

NismoR35GTR said:


> car park 22.68
> circuit driving 80%
> dynamics course 38.01 secs
> drifting 55%


i got home ok thanks thats a good time you got on the dynamnics or was mines was just poor lol


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

was there anyone else on here on the 4th pm session would be good to see your times .. especialy the guy who won the trophy .would be good to compare


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Due to inclement weather (it p*ssed down), those of us on the 5th Aug AM session didn't get times and spent quite a bit of time behind a Pace Pathfinder! Didn't spoil the day though - learnt a lot about handling the car in the wet!!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

evoscott said:


> well here is a place to put down your lap times
> 
> car park 21.30
> circuit driving 84%
> ...


happy to post mine but not there until Sept 18th PM :nervous:


----------



## Fire_2 (Mar 31, 2008)

On a very wet day 

car park 24.00 (a canoe would of been better)
circuit driving 92%
dynamics course 41.06 secs
drifting - not sure maybe around 60% (far to much spinning :chuckle


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

car park 23.45
circuit driving 90%
dynamics course n/a
drifting 10%


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Very wet but....

Car Park 23.08
Circuit 85%
Dynamics 41.00
Drifting 78%


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Couple of queries.....

Did you guys get your helmets at this event and were you allowed to keep them?

Also...don't see it in the photos........was the Titanium Grey car there?

Did any of the cars have the grey leather interior?

I'm there on the 21st and can't wait


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Couple of queries.....

Did you guys get your helmets at this event and were you allowed to keep them? Yes

Also...don't see it in the photos........was the Titanium Grey car there?Yes

Did any of the cars have the grey leather interior?Yes, terrible colour, dirty after 800kms!


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Jacey Boy said:


> Couple of queries.....
> 
> Did you guys get your helmets at this event and were you allowed to keep them? Yes
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

evoscott said:


> i got home ok thanks thats a good time you got on the dynamnics or was mines was just poor lol


I was the daddy on the Dynamics:smokin: considering I drive a Van.....well I think that was the only one I got good marks in


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

NismoR35GTR said:


> I was the daddy on the Dynamics:smokin: considering I drive a Van.....well I think that was the only one I got good marks in


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## rustkinguk (Mar 8, 2008)

Car park = 22.76
Circuit Driving = 87%
dynamics = 38.54
Drifting = 75%


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

How did you guys get those figures? Should I have had an e-mail? .......


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Car Park 22.56
Circuit Driving 88%
Dynamics Course 37.96
Drifting 68%

If they were giving marks for spinning the drifting would be higher!
Loved the track work mostly!!!!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Do they time your national circuit laps and is this the time attack?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's a full set of scores from the PM session on the 6th August. National Circuit is not timed, just scored. Superpole is a 3/4 clockwise Lap on the Stowe Circuit. The 350Z cars are fitted with a DriftBox. http://www.driftbox.com/




Rich


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Rich! What was your fav event?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Loved them all. Everything was over in a flash, especially the timed Stowe lap, I remember the flag going down and getting out of the car, not much else other than I forgot to put the car in Manual. Well I did put it in manual but did not realise that pushing the gearlever to the side again takes it out again.

Drifting was both more difficult and easier than I expected. The 350Z is a great little car and getting it sideways not that hard, as ever I was going to fast, no spins and getting a sustained wheelspin not that difficult, the trick was to get it as sideways as possible round the haipin for the max drift angle logged on the Driftbox.

Sprint was also great fun, car left in standard, you could feel the traction controll taking over if you had too much lock on round the cones.

However for me the National Circuit took the prize, instructors encouraged you to the limit of your ability. After a number of laps with everything in standard into the pits for everything to manual / Race. Big difference on the gear change speed, less hold back from the traction control on exiting corners and noticeably stiffer. 

Definitely flattered my driving, and did not at all feel like a 1.7Kg car, cannot wait for delivery, although the smiles may just last that long.


Rich


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Loved them all. Everything was over in a flash, especially the timed Stowe lap, I remember the flag going down and getting out of the car, not much else other than I forgot to put the car in Manual. Well I did put it in manual but did not realise that pushing the gearlever to the side again takes it out again.
> 
> Drifting was both more difficult and easier than I expected. The 350Z is a great little car and getting it sideways not that hard, as ever I was going to fast, no spins and getting a sustained wheelspin not that difficult, the trick was to get it as sideways as possible round the haipin for the max drift angle logged on the Driftbox.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the top tips!! :thumbsup: . . . . really looking forward to the national circuit. Its going to be a long 2 weeks but looking forward to having a perma-smile too!


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Here's a full set of scores from the PM session on the 6th August. National Circuit is not timed, just scored. Superpole is a 3/4 clockwise Lap on the Stowe Circuit. The 350Z cars are fitted with a DriftBox. DriftBox - Drift and Performance Meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get hold of this?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

They were available at the end of the day, but we did have to ask for it.


Rich


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

fastest sprint evoscott 21.30
best circuit tim 93%
fastest superpole jason 37.09
best drift jason 90%


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

come on keep the times coming;-)


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

circuit 95%
Drifting 86%
superpole 40.66
Sprint 22.57

overall 93.91.

fantastic car and everybit as good if not better than my 911gt3 going round the national circuit....brilliant!!!!


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

fastest sprint evoscott 21.30
best circuit peter 95%
fastest superpole jason 37.09
best drift jason 90%

lets see those scores comeing


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

*August 7th morning times*

Here are 7th August morning times. The times for the sprint in the car park I guess need to be related to the benchmark time for the day - the cones seem to be in a slightly different place each day, so a different benchmark time seems to be set (not that I did that well on it anyway!). The benchmarks also depend on whether it is wet or dry. It HOSED down at some times during our day (including my Superpole!). Anyway, it was a fantastic day, and I was lucky enough to win! What a car!


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

Scores - 13/08/08 pm
Circuit 90%
Drift 85%
Sprint 22.58 (wet)

Because of weather not all teams completed the events so no team award, but we, vibrant would have won :clap:


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

Lest anyone doubt Spill, I can confirm on behalf of team vibrant that is was, in Top Gear terminology, 'mildly moist'.


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

nice one D, that photo really does say it all :chuckle: glad you got home safe


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

spill said:


> nice one D, that photo really does say it all :chuckle: glad you got home safe


boys were you morning or afternoon? I was pm and it was for sure very very wet. really enjoyed it though. amazed at how well the car handled in the "mildly wet!":wavey:


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes PM, impressive wasn't it, 

did you think the Grey one JDM in the carpark (sprint) felt a lot quicker than the US ones on the circuit????


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

car park 23.71 secs - Pi$$ing It Down - Steve done a 22.6 in the wet (God)
circuit driving 86% - Really struggled with it in the wet
dynamics course 38.70 secs
drifting - I was shit%

Kp


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

dwreid said:


> Lest anyone doubt Spill, I can confirm on behalf of team vibrant that is was, in Top Gear terminology, 'mildly moist'.




lol dry enough


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

What a photo!! I think it encapsulates what we are all about....... Absolutely mental!!! You'd have to be to stand around/drive in that, but I'm sure most of us would give our right arm to do that day in day out!


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

spill said:


> Yes PM, impressive wasn't it,
> 
> did you think the Grey one JDM in the car park (sprint) felt a lot quicker than the US ones on the circuit????


Spill, i agree, the grey car did feel quicker, although i don't know if that had something to do with the short spurt and confined space. What i can say is that even without Launch control the car did feel very fast. I read on another thread that some think non LC time is near 4.5 seconds. To me it felt much quicker than that, especially as the car i currently drive is around that mark. On another subject, have you had the email from Nissan re invitation to Germany?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

car park 20.42
circuit driving 92%
dynamics course 38.45 secs
drifting 75%

Overall 3rd on the day.

Used Southern Circuit - 160mph on Hanger Straight!!!

AWESOME AWESOME CAR

David


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Sunday 24/8/08 am session.

Times / Scores in order of the events.

Drifting (Wet track / Raining): 60% ([email protected], just couldnt grasp it)
Superpole (Wet Track / No Rain): 46.51 sec (Bench Time 42:00 sec / 95.49%)
Sprint (Damp Patches / Got dryer with every run): 20.92 sec (Bench Time 20:50 sec / 99.58%)
Circuit (Dry): 91%

Fantastic Day.

Phil


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

From yesterday PM:

Circuit - 86%
Drift 86%
Superpole - 42.38 (bench 37.16 from some nutter Ozzy Formula 3 ace) :bowdown1:
Sprint - 21.06

Pretty dry fortunately with just a few damp patches here and there.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

From Aug 22nd PM:

Circuit - 88%
Drift 60% (I was pants - and I think I was second last in this event)
Superpole - 36.13 (With the handbrake on!!!) 
Sprint - 19.13


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

my first go at anything like this:

circuit 84% Score 84
Drift 60% Score 60
Superpole 46.31 Score 90.85
Sprint 22.50 Score 97.25


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone on the 22nd PM session had there official Nissan picture yet? I have still not had mine :nervous:


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Armed English said:


> Has anyone on the 22nd PM session had there official Nissan picture yet? I have still not had mine :nervous:


Me either


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was @ 21/8 AM session and I haven't had a photo either!

David


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

21st pm for me and pic arrived 20 mins ago.

Fantastic, the perfect reminder to a perfect day.

Hats off to Nissan


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lindsaymccracke (Jun 8, 2008)

Car Park 20.24
Circuit 84%
Dynamics 40.96 (mad a mess of the last corner)
Drifting 86%
_____________


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have my photo now !!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Fri Aug 22nd PM

Car Park: 19.34
Circuit: 90 %
Superpole: 36.01
Drifting: 70% (whould have helped in the instructor had actually instructed!)

R1Mark, you were on the same afternoon as me and your times don't match anything on my score sheet. Did you get the date wrong ?


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Woops typo Drifting was 60 not 70%.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Got my photo today as well - check out my new avatar :clap::clap:

How old am I again?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

great pic!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

BigNige said:


> great pic!


Cheers Nige. Don't know how the hell I am going to wait another 12 months


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just got my photo too. Check out the new avatar!

Gutted I didnt get that puppy onto 2 wheels near the camera!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Just got my photo too. Check out the new avatar!
> 
> Gutted I didnt get that puppy onto 2 wheels near the camera!!


Nice one mate! Looks like the photographer was in the same spot for all shots? 

Now who is up for the Track Academy programme - I am :smokin:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

count me in fella!!

I was too busy looking for those apices (apexs?) to even spot the photographer!

I've got my "come face" on me and the instructor looks totally bored! Talk about making me feel inadequate with my driving!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

KNow what you mean. managed to look at my in car footage from the Southern circuit and i look slow !!!

That's the problem with wide angle video, no impression of speed.


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

Highlander said:


> KNow what you mean. managed to look at my in car footage from the Southern circuit and i look slow !!!
> 
> That's the problem with wide angle video, no impression of speed.


Know what you mean.... I looked like I was standing still, tried showing some lads at work the footage of the GTR in "action" but they all fell asleep ... didnt help that we didnt have the sound on..  and even the footage with my instructor gave no impression of drama but believe me there was plenty  :bowdown1: :squintdan


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Idiot mode engaged - how do you post the GTR photo onto your Avatar??

My photo is from a different view point!

David


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

go to user cp and upload from ur comp


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

evoscott said:


> go to user cp and upload from ur comp


Thanks - I will give that a go over the weekend. :chuckle:

David


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Did anyone who was at Silverstone on Sunday 24th Aug (pm) keep a copy of the scores?

Just that I forgot to pick one up.

PM me if you can help......TIA!


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Highlander said:


> Fri Aug 22nd PM
> 
> Car Park: 19.34
> Circuit: 90 %
> ...


I was on the Thursday, not the Friday.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

That would explain it then


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Did anyone who was at Silverstone on Sunday 24th Aug (pm) keep a copy of the scores?
> 
> Just that I forgot to pick one up.
> 
> PM me if you can help......TIA!


YHPM dude


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

First Time I'd ever done this kind of thing.

Circuit 89%
Drift 74% (I really couldn't get this)
Superpole - too wet, no time set
Sprint (damp) - 21.42

I had the best time in the sprint of the whole day and the 2nd best circuit percentage. Which just shows how good this car is, anyone can drive this car.


----------

